
Naming your startup - jamesjyu
http://cdixon.org/2009/04/18/naming-your-startup/
======
ra
That's a pretty old post and a subjective topic, however most of it is still
right on.

Mainly: A good name should be easy to spell and type. Shorter is better and
.com is best.

EDIT: And "sounds like what it does" is even better.

Dropbox.com is perfect IMHO on all of these fronts.

However it's worth noting that they only bought the name after they became a
success. Prior to that, it was getdropbox.com.

The reason getdropbox was good enough is because most people navigate the web
with google search.

------
ares2012
Most people seem to totally overlook the name when they start a company. It
can easily be the hardest and most frustrating part of building a
product/business.

